# Check your Hubs!!!



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, heard ot on I10 by the time I made scenic, she was bowwed. By the time I turned in BP, she came off. Got it in the air, sent parents to Pace real quick. Good man Eddie English said he wouod stay open till they got there. 

My tip to you is, go ahead and pyll those hubs while it is in yhe drive way, clean inspect and repack those bearings!!!!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

You need to do more than what you said or the problem will reappear real quick. You need to get bearing buddys or if you have them or the posi lube axles KEEP them pumped full all the time or check to make sure they are full of grease after every three or four launches.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I have em on mine, just loaded em up yesterday. Just musta let go in the hub


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Need to replace the inner seal on the hub also.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Jaster,how heavy is that boat? Might be to small of an axle for the boat? Hate to hear of you loosing your bearing...


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

It was my fault, I have only greased them once since I got it. Hauled it all last year andnever greased it. I have the one new one on, gonna get another one for opposite side and already have new bearing buddies to put on em. Also need to replace the springs. So its trailer maintnance time!!!


----------

